# Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?



## DerBull (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
die aktuelle Heringssaison steht bevor, dafür suche ich noch eine passende Ruten/Rollenkombitation. Da ich aber erst mit dem Angeln angefangen bin hab ich nur neue und "gute" Ruten.
Meine Freunde haben mir zu etwas altem bzw. günstigem Gerät geraten, da man das Gerät eh mit den Schuppen einsaut.

Ich habe noch von Spro eine Flashback Spin 35-80g Wurfgewicht in 2,70m länge, die hab ich Neu geschenkt bekommen, ist auch keine Hochwertige Rute aber sie ist ganz schön Hart. Mein Kollege fischt eine alte 3m lange ausgemusterte Karpfenrute und wirft damit echt weit, da sie sich schön aufläd. Die Flashback Spin hatte ich 2mal mit am Wasser um sie zu testen, sie ist aber ein ganz schönes Brett und ich denke um weit raus zu werfen um an die Heringe zu kommen, wenn Sie weit draußen stehen ist das nix.
Könnt Ihr mir da was empfehlen?

Als Rolle hatte ich an ein 4000er salzwasserfestes Modell welches günstig ist gedacht. Habt Ihr da eine empfehlung vll. Askari Eigenmarke oder Fishermans Partner Eigenmarke?


----------



## MAXIMA (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

Mensch DerBull, mach Dir keinen Kopf....nimm ne billige Rute und ne preiswerte Rolle und dann ab dafür.....Du wirst schon sehen wie die Schuppen Dein Gerät einsauen:c
|uhoh:ich habe eine preiswerte Kombi und stelle die nach der Heringssaison für 1 Jahr in die Ecke......
:mRute 50-80 gr. Rolle...??? = gesamt max 50 Tacken....


----------



## DerBull (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> Mensch DerBull, mach Dir keinen Kopf....nimm ne billige Rute und ne preiswerte Rolle und dann ab dafür.....Du wirst schon sehen wie die Schuppen Dein Gerät einsauen:c
> |uhoh:ich habe eine preiswerte Kombi und stelle die nach der Heringssaison für 1 Jahr in die Ecke......
> :mRute 50-80 gr. Rolle...??? = gesamt max 50 Tacken....



An sowas hab ich ja auch gedacht max. 50-60Tacken, also viel möchte ich ja auch nicht ausgeben, nur welche Rute, will mit der auch weit raus donnern können wenn die heringe doch mal draußen stehen, kumpel sagt das ist machmal Fangentscheident!


----------



## Gondoschir (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

Ein anständiges Futterboot brngt deine Montage auch weit genug raus...


----------



## MAXIMA (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*



DerBull schrieb:


> An sowas hab ich ja auch gedacht max. 50-60Tacken, also viel möchte ich ja auch nicht ausgeben, nur welche Rute, will mit der auch weit raus donnern können wenn die heringe doch mal draußen stehen, kumpel sagt das ist machmal Fangentscheident!



Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du angeln willst....????


----------



## DerBull (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht wo Du angeln willst....????



hauptsächlich kieler förde & Nord-Ostsee-Kanal


----------



## MAXIMA (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

Ich nehme mal an, dass Du dann vom Ufer angelst?
Ich Angel ausschließlich vom Boot, manchmal auch waten.
Ich muss beim waten dann auch weiter werfen, hatte bisher keine Probleme. Meine Rute ist 2,70 m lang, das reichte bisher....#c


----------



## DerBull (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an, dass Du dann vom Ufer angelst?
> Ich Angel ausschließlich vom Boot, manchmal auch waten.
> Ich muss beim waten dann auch weiter werfen, hatte bisher keine Probleme. Meine Rute ist 2,70 m lang, das reichte bisher....#c



ja hauptsächlich vom ufer, boot kann aber auch mal vorkommen! 2,70m reicht auch, hab ja nur erwähnt, dass mein kollege eine 3m rute fischt mit einer weichen spitzenaktion damit sich die rute gut aufläd und man weit auswerfen kann.
Hätte als einzige jetzt die Spro Flashback spin mit 35-80g wurfgewicht zur Verfügung, da die noch bei mir rum steht, aber die ist ziehmlich hart. Deshalb denke ich das mir dort beim Hochheben der Heringe (Kaimauer) viele Ausschlitzen werden, da sie ja ein weiches Maul haben und die rute eher Hart ist und nicht nachgibt.


----------



## Heilbutt (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

Ich glaube auch das du dir zu viele Gedanken machst.

... Musst mal zu Ostern nach Kappeln und kucken mit was die Einheimischen da angeln, von kurz bis lang, dick bis dünn, Rollen die sich anhören wie die Kaffemühle meiner Oma... 
... und die fangen alle wie die Weltmeister!!!

Wie gesagt das Zeugs sieht danach eh aus wie Sau...

Wenn ich mir extra was kaufen wollte: 

3 m, WG 20 - 60 gr., Monofil 0,28 mm, Rolle : egal

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DerBull (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

OK mal schauen, dann kann ich ja die Spro Flashback Spin nutzen, die hat sonst keinen anderen Nutzen bei mir, stört mich nicht wenn die einsaut! 
Aber eine Rolle brauch ich auf jednefall noch denn meine anderen kosten alle 120€ aufwärts und sind neu, dass ist mir einfach zu Schade!
Habt Ihr eine empfehlung vll. eine Salzwasser feste, die gut&güstig ist? Denke so max. an 40€!


----------



## HD4ever (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

um mal nen paar Heringe zu zuppeln würd ich mir garantiert nich extra was an Gerät kaufen .... teurere Rolle nachm Angeln halt mal putzen und gut ist das ...,


----------



## wertfreund (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

So Moin Angelfreund Der Bull,

Mit der weichen Spitzenaktion liegste sehr richtig - meine "erste" Heringsrute war sogar nur 2,40m aber ein bannig weicher Glasfaserstecken mit 20-60g VOM POLENMARKT für neu €7,-

Dann hat mir ein Familienangehöriger eine edele Balzer Fast-Taper mit relativ knapper Spitzenaktion geschenkt sogar mit zwei Spitzen eine bis 50g und eine bis 80g für MeFo und Hering und- GOAR NIX wars mit den leckeren Silberlingen weil Rutenaktion nicht zum Heringsvorfachlauf gepasst hat - zu hart war.

Da ich oft relativ spontan auch mal nach Feierabend dem Hering zu Leibe rücke hab ich mir diese Tele-Allround-Rute von Askari in 3m ausgesucht - Ja AUFSCHREI der Nation - *feinhabtergutgemacht-setztEuchwieder*

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...rman-hq-carbon-tele-allround-ruten/detail.jsf

hat mal um die €15.- im Angebot gekostet. Die ist schön semiparabolisch kommt mit kleinen 40gHeringsbleien als auch mit den rotweißen 60g Flachmännern für die Seebrücke gut auf Weite. Rolle hab ich immer irgendwas günstiges zwischen 2500 - 4000 Größe mit 0,35 - 0,40 Mono.

Wenn ich allerdings in ein spezielles Loch in der Trave will nehm ich an der auch mal ne 0,08 Geflochtene mit 40g Heringsblei wenn es so r i c h t i g weit gehen soll. Und auch das kann sie gut. =)

UND: ich weiß nicht w e r Dir erzählt hat daß eine Heringsrolle salzwasserfest sein muß

MEINE sind das alle Nicht - und funktionieren seit Jahren einwandfrei - mit ein bisschen warmem Süsswasser spülen nach der Heringssaison notfalls mit etwas Spüli -> Schuppen gut abtrocknen und wieder fetten - PASST

Da tuts dan auch die schöne Tokyo-Rolle für unter €20,- bei Fishermanspartner oä. ;D


----------



## Puderquaste (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

penn sargus  is salzwasserfest kosten 55 + versand 
und die kannst auch zu was anderem nehmen und von der hast du auch was


----------



## reagyplay (14. April 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

Also ich habe nach vielen probieren eine Karpfenrute als beste Rute empfunden. Wichtig ist eine weiche halbparabolische Rute die aber noch genug Rückrad hat um auch einen vierer ins Boot zu heben. Die Rute federt gut ab und dadurch verliert man weniger.Ich habe auch bis jetzt dadurch immer die meisten gefangen weil ich oft mehrere ins Boot bekommen habe.
Meine ist aber leider zu lang 3,90 und zu schwer und deshalb bin ich auf der suche nach einer leichte  ca 3,00 m Rute mit diesen Eigenschaften. Rolle ist für mich Nebensache.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Heidechopper (14. April 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

Ich verwende seit Jahren eine 3 m- Spinnrute mit 70g WG und überwiegender Spitzenaktion. Die lädt sich super auf und bringt den Pilk schön weit raus. Dazu eine 18er Geflochtene auf einer 4000er Rolle, die zusammen mit der Rute einen "Fischfinder" ausmachen: beim Absinken lassen bemerke ich jede Berührung mit Fischen und auch sofort, wenn sich eine andre Schnur mit der meinen anlegt. Manchmal kann ich dann noch so reagieren, das es keinen Tüddel gibt.
Vom Boot aus reicht allerdings auch ein billiger Knüppel!
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## reagyplay (14. April 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

hab mir die mal bestellt
http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/fsfacetPage.jsf
wechselspitze ist glaub ich nicht schlecht und leicht ist sie mit 223gr in 3m 0-80 gr WG müsste auch passen und preis 21.99 kann man ausgeben.


----------



## davidbj1979 (14. April 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*



DerBull schrieb:


> OK mal schauen, dann kann ich ja die Spro Flashback Spin nutzen, die hat sonst keinen anderen Nutzen bei mir, stört mich nicht wenn die einsaut!
> Aber eine Rolle brauch ich auf jednefall noch denn meine anderen kosten alle 120€ aufwärts und sind neu, dass ist mir einfach zu Schade!
> Habt Ihr eine empfehlung vll. eine Salzwasser feste, die gut&güstig ist? Denke so max. an 40€!


 

ich hab letztes Jahr mit eine Bologneserute vom Aldi geangelt ging supi und so gut wie keine verloren da die spitze relativ weich ist  so konnte ich immer jeweils den ersten Hering der biss noch ein wenig auf der Stelle halten um die restlichen Haken auch mit Heringen zu schmücken :m
im Hafen reichen ja nen 20 -30 gramm Blei


----------



## powerfishingman (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

Also, das mit der Rute ist so eine Sache, manch einer nimmt einen steifen Stock mit Rolle - ich nehme für`s Heringsangeln gerne meine Feederrute (3,60m mit mittelharter Spitze). Wenn wir im Frühjahr nach Hvide Sande(DK) über Ostern fahren und die Heringe da sind, soll es auch Spass machen. Mit einer soften Spitze merk ich dann jeden Biss. Bleie von höchstens 30-40g und einer Hauptschnur Monofil 0,30 sind da völlig ausreichend. Sollte man einen Hänger in den Muschelbänken haben , ist eh alles über den Jordan!! 
Wenn wir dann Hering angelandet haben, nehm ich den Haken mit Fisch, halte ihn über ein kleines 25L Fässchen und reisse kurz und schnell ,sodass der Haken frei ist. So gibt es kaum Schuppenhände und die Rute bleib auch sauber. die Heringe reinige ich dann vor Ort mit einem Drahtsetzkescher. 

Gruß powerfishingman


----------



## Hardy48 (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

Hallo Kollegen #h
 weiß nicht ob dieser Beitrag in 2014 übernommen wird, egal hab grade Lust euch meine Erfahrung mit zu teilen.
2013 war ja nun doch ein spezielles Jahr, weil die Heringe durch den langen Winter spät dran waren. Ich bin schon Jahrelang dabei, aber letztes Jahr hab ich wieder was dazu gelernt. Ich angle ja sowohl vom Boot (Schlei) als auch von der Kai (Lübeck). Wie jedes Jahr war ich auch wieder zu früh los. Wasser war noch zu kalt. Aber irgendwann hatte eine Stelle wo ein paar gefangen wurden. Die Kollegen, die eine Steife Rute hatten, so ab 50 - 80 g fingen kaum was. Ich habe eine 2,70 10-40g und war gut dabei. Der neben mit hatte eine 3 m 10-30g und ließ mich "alt aussehen. Klar hatte er auch eine andere Technik, ganz leicht zuppeln, und immer wieder 5-10 sek ruhen lassen. Hab ich mir natürlich abgeguckt, aber er war mit seiner Rute klar im Vorteil.
Fazit: Wenn das Wasser noch zu kalt ist und Heringe da sind, haben sie nicht unbedingt Lust zu beißen, man muss sie locken, mit dem 25-35 g Blei spielen, keine hektischen Bewegungen. Und dann ist eine feine Rute angebracht. Wenn die Schwärme in Massen da sind, und das Wasser wärmer, spielt das keine große Rolle mehr. Klar dass ich mir für dieses Jahr auch eine 3m 10-30 g besorgt habe. Mal sehen.


----------



## Don-Machmut (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*



Hardy48 schrieb:


> . Die Kollegen, die eine Steife Rute hatten, so ab 50 - 80 g fingen kaum was. Ich habe eine 2,70 10-40g und war gut dabei. Der neben mit hatte eine 3 m 10-30g und ließ mich "alt aussehen. Klar hatte er auch eine andere Technik, ganz leicht zuppeln, und immer wieder 5-10 sek ruhen lassen. Hab ich mir natürlich abgeguckt, aber er war mit seiner Rute klar im Vorteil.



naja ob es nur an der rute liegt wage ich ja stark zu bezweifeln |kopfkrat hast schon mal an die unterschiedlichen vorfacher gedacht ???????


----------



## vermesser (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

Ey, ich bin ja auch so einer, der für alles ne extra Rute haben will.

Aber zum Heringsangeln??? Ich habe ne ausrangierte, ziemlich weich ausfallende Hechtrute (2,70 mit 40-80 Gramm) und gut is.

Allerdings fische ich generell Geflecht...man muss nicht immer weit werfen, aber es ist teilweise gut, es zu können  . Rolle is ne im Angebot gekaufte Penn Spinfisher SSG, aber da würde ich mir keinen Kopp machen...Hauptsache die wickelt halbwegs sauber...Perücken nerven auch beim Heringsangeln.

Also Schrott würde ich da nicht fischen, aber unterste Mittelklasse reicht!

Ach und der Machmut hat recht...an der Rute liegts bei Hering NIE!! Am Vorfach, an der Führung, am Blei am Ende...ja, von mir aus. Aber die Rute?? Besenstiel geht im Prinzip auch.


----------



## Ines (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Gute Rute zum Heringsangeln?*

Ich habe in Kappeln mit meiner Meforute auf Hering geangelt - Shimano Speedmaster, 3 m - konnte damit weiter werfen als die meisten anderen, kam bis in die Fahrrinne und hatte deutlich mehr Fisch als diejenigen mit den kürzeren Ruten.


----------

